# cooker spark ignition



## sacha (Apr 18, 2010)

Does any body know how igition works on the cooker is there a small battery? or is it worked from the electrical system on the van? Ours stopped working at the weekend we had no matches so couldn't light the cooker.
Regards
Sacha


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ours is Piezo (spelling) and requires no electrical feed.

It's likely you will have to replace the Peizo igniter.

Ray


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Our ignition to the cooker is dependent on the 12v of the MH, if the internal 12v is off we can not light the cooker.

Steve


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

steco1958 said:


> Our ignition to the cooker is dependent on the 12v of the MH, if the internal 12v is off we can not light the cooker.
> 
> Steve


The same as mine - with the internal 12v switched on - always confuses the wife!

Ian


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Dakota also requires the 12V habitation supply to be on. I think its depends on what cooker is fitted as well as some of them use a battery.

I bet there is a box of matches on board now??


----------



## sacha (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks all for your reply's I have found a 1.5 volt battery up underneath the bottom of the cooker. There is no name on the cooker and I have no hand book. But all is sorted now.
Thanks 
Sacha


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

Where was this battery? My ignition has stopped working and I had just assumed that the ignitor had developed a fault.

Tony


----------



## sacha (Apr 18, 2010)

Hello Tony,
Open the bottom door ( storage area) of the cooker and look up underneath to your left hand side on the frame of the cooker is a small battery 1.5 volt.
Regards
Les


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Have you checked your fuses?
Our cooker ignition stopped working and it turned out to be the fuse.


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for your ideas gys.

I've had a closer look at my cooker. I have 2 wires reaching up into the cooker so no 1.5v battery system for me.

I've also checked the fuse; all OK there too.

The next step is to replace the ignitor unit. Has anyone taken their cooker apart? Any tips?

Tony


----------

